# When to start working with a "show goat"??



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, So I want to start prepping some goats for showing. I have been bugged by a few people that I need to start. So-
1.) how young do you start working with the goaties on stance?

2.) how old do they have to be for their first show?

3.) where do you look for local shows?

4.) do you have to clip and what are the cut off times of year for clipping?

Any other info would be great!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

1 - Whenever I first want to take "set-up" photos of them, so I don't really have a certain age. 

2 - Any age.

3 - On the AGS, ADGA or NDGA sites.

4 - No, you do not HAVE to clip. I haven't really set a cut off time for clipping....

Showing is so much fun!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great questions! I need some of these answered too!

I actually stack my babies out when they're just a few days old. I put them facing me and pull their back legs a little back and pet down their back to get a little pose. They become really calm and seem to like it quite a bit! I usually do this once a day when I go in to pet and play with them. Then when they are bigger they have already done this and it's not awkward or hard for them to hold that for awhile. I tried this with my little buckling when he was just a couple days old,,,did it probably ten times in 3 weeks. Well I took him out and tried this at 8 weeks and he could stand in that position all day! He really enjoyed being pet down his back.

Not sure on the other questions...maybe someone else can help...I'd like to know too! Are you going to do showing?? That would be awesome!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Start at any age. The earlier the better that they get use to standing (just standing nothing else, you know how hard that is for little goaties) the better. Pick up their legs and set them down but dont worry about placement right away, they need to get use to you handing different parts of them.

Walking on a leash helps a ton. The little guys can be shown on a leash here in NJ not sure about other places.

They can be shown at any age. The first class usually is 0-2 months

The websites sometimes have the shows listed but not always. You can contact AGS or contact the person who is running the show (or a past show) in your area. Ask to be put on their e-mail list for when shows are happening. That is how I Find out. Usualy AGS puts the shows up to late for me to register so having the "in" with the show cordinators is best.

Clipping helps to show off your goats best so I recomend it thought it isnt manditory. 

Clip black goats at least 5 days before the show. White goats or any other color for that matter can be clipped the day before if needed to.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

ADGA lists the shows really quickly. But AGS is slower, which isn't a concern for me as there are hardly any AGS shows around here. It is all ADGA.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If the goats are registered AGS can they compete in the other shows - or is it only specific to that registry?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes, that is the other thing. AGS animals are allowed to compete in ADGA shows. You must buy an ADGA win sheet from AGS. It is a triplicate form that you must fill out, have the judge sign (if they will) and then send into AGS. Then you will get the leg with AGS and not ADGA (unless your animals are registered with them too).


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

perfect - I am sending in registration papers for the new kids and I will just include purchasing a couple at that time.

I am thinking that if I keep the little buckskin - I am going to show him - hopefully! I think I have the doeling sold and is leaving tommorrow (she is a bottle baby).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That would be so cool if you showed that little buckling! I think you should keep him, he's a real cutie pie!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah, especially if his sister gets sold - he is going to be so clingy to me. I really would like to keep him as his mom's udder is just gorgeous for a first freshner. But I really would like to keep a buckling out of my last registered doe to kid. But we will see!

I wish that I could have sold Cotton as registered - but I always give them the option of coming back later to purchase the registration. We will see what happens though. She wants to pick her up tommorrow. She owns a mobile petting zoo and has 4 other bottle babies.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's to bad she didn't buy her registered. And what a great little registered name she had! And this boy is out of Gabe, correct? and he was sold awhile back? So yeah, you might just want to hang onto him for awhile and see what becomes of him and then make your decision.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, he was sold - but I don't think anyone is going to show him or anything. So it is going to be like starting from scratch. There are a few things on this little ones pedigree - but not much


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Darn it....I was looking forward to seeing him shown! Oh well, you've got Joe Dirt and he's one of the coolest bucks I've seen. His little hair do is too cute. :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Joe is a punk - there is no way that goat could EVER be shown. You try to do leash work with him and you would think he was a 1000 pound bronco! And to touch him or stand him - Ha that is a Joke!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hahahaha....such a funny little guy!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

following


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

With my diary babies I start messing with their legs pretty early, days old. I start halter breaking around 2 weeks to a month they take it easier the quicker it's done. Not saying I tie them for hours or lead them for hours. I try to keep sessions around 10 minutes.


----------

